# Kontaktformular mit JavaScript



## Timo Rickert (29. März 2005)

Hat jemand zufällig ein Kontaktformular (JavaScript), welches ich in meine Homepage einbauen kann, dass mir die eingegebenen Daten per Email schickt ?

  Wenn sich jemand dazu bereiterklärt, wäre es schön, wenn ich dazu eine kleine "Einbauanleitung" bekommen könnte!

  (Ich hab schon Stundenlang gegogglet aber nichts gefunden)

  Vielen Dank im voraus !

  Gruß Timo Rickert


----------



## deb_ugger (29. März 2005)

Ich habe 5 minuten "gegoogelt" und unter den suchbegriffen "email senden javascript" folgende Links gefunden:

http://www.1ngo.de/web/formular.html 
http://www.robert-web.de/mail.shtml

mfg,
debugger


----------



## Timo Rickert (29. März 2005)

Die Scripte hab ich ausprobiert, die funktionieren nicht !

 Hat nicht jemand ein funktionierendes Script für mich ?


----------



## deb_ugger (29. März 2005)

Vielleicht solltest du das Ganze in PHP machen. Wenn du die Möglichheit hast.


----------



## Timo Rickert (29. März 2005)

Wir haben ein neues Homepage Paket bei der T-Com abgeschlossen (Webpage Profi) und da soll PHP, Javascript und solche Sachen funktionieren. Das Problem ist nur, dass T-Com mit Ihren Servern noch nicht so weit ist. Du kannst zwar PHP usw. benutzten (im moment nur eingeschränkt), aber z.B. bei Kontaktformularen funktioniert das noch nicht da vom Server noch keine Mails generiert werden. Bloß mein Chef hängt mir im Nacken, dass er ein Kontaktformular auf seiner Homepage haben will.(Was ja auch verständlich ist) Aber was soll ich machen ?

 Gruß Timo


----------



## deb_ugger (29. März 2005)

Hm... Ich verstehe dein Problem.

Aber...
Bei Formularen, die du per Javascript verschickst, braucht dein "gegenüber", also der User ein Email-Programm. Über dieses wird das Formular dann auch verschickt. Meistens bekommt der User dann noch eine Meldung des Email-Programms, die besagt, dass "etwas auf das Programm zugreift" und ob man diesen Zugriff "erlauben" will --> das schreckt die meisten dann vom Absenden des Formulars gleich wieder ab.

Hast du vielleicht die Möglichkeit, das PHP-File auf irgendeinem anderen Server vorübergehend abzuspeichern?

mfg

edit: was auch hilft: der t-com Feuer unterm Ar*** machen...


----------

